# Reset ECM



## wathi8 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Reset ECU / ECM*

*HI ALL..**Where can I find a button to reset Control (ECM/ECU) For Language , Time , Date ..& more**To restore the settings to the defaultThanks*


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

On your stereo controls find the button that says config.

Push that, scroll all the way down to radio settings(If its not under that check the car settings), then change them to your likings.


----------



## wathi8 (Aug 24, 2011)

*It seems you do not understand what I mean, where there was a button at the top of the fuse panel restores the system to the case of the factory the push of a button!! But I did not find it in my car*
*Appreciate you*


----------



## wathi8 (Aug 24, 2011)

*dear , i need to know the position of the push button that reset the ECU including ( Date,Time,Language,...etc), it is supposed to be located within the indoor fuse box that is near the left driver door as shown in the above picture but i cant find where is that button.*


----------



## Xlr8machineshop (Jul 17, 2011)

Don't think there is one disconnect the negative terminal on the battery and pump breaks then hook it back up and you should be good


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

There is no button. You'll unhook the negative battery cable for 30 minutes. Reconnect it. That will restore the factory settings.


----------



## vitgia78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Remove fuse No.02 and No.10 for 30 minutes, no need to remove negative battery cable.


----------

